# Starlingear/Lenslight Collaborations



## 59ride (May 20, 2016)

Hi
Anyone else collect the SG/LL collab lights ?
I have the slickster and was wondering if anyone out there had 1 of the other 2 variations as in 2nd pic. i.e. hothead or kazi
cheers




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Str8stroke (May 20, 2016)

Those are awesome my friend. I have a Starlingear 5mm necklace. Wish I had more gear. Make sure you goto their website and watch the video if you haven't already. It is long, but awesome!


----------



## magellan (May 29, 2016)

I just have the one AAA with the delta wrap but I really like it.
.



.


----------

